# My not-so-nano nano viv.



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

So about 3 months ago I came across a posting on orchid board, I think, about a "nano viv". Here is the rough idea: http://www.dendroboard.com/parts-construction/topic36437.html. I found some more information about its construction and components and a conversation with the maker as well. Since I had finished my first viv and it was still winter in Wisconsin, I thought it would be fun to make and have on my desk at work.

So, using a terra cotta "wine chiller" vase from Hobby Lobby since I couldn't find any terra cotta drain pipes around here, I made one. I don't have any pictures to post, partly because I took it to work and never had plants in it while it was at home. I used plexiglass that was 36" wide, so that was the circumference. It was a b*tch to bend the acrylic into a cylinder and fasten it together, and I ended up breaking the first half of the sheet. If you try it, I recommend you use a helper. I also made a stained glass top for it that held the lights. It looked really cool. In two months it was starting to grow well. The leaves of the jewel orchid that I burned holes in by having the 20w halogen spotlights too close had been replaced by new growth, and moss was beginning to grow.


And then one morning while I was sitting in my office, I got the bejeezus scared out of me when the plexiglass snapped. One minute it was fine, the next, -pop-, bye bye.  I am guessing the heat and humidity made it want to warp, and it snapped instead. I ended up wrapping some strong tape around it and the stained glass top kinda holds it together. But now it looks like crap.


So I searched for clear cylinders. I didn't want to form another tube from an acrylic sheet again, because if it snapped again, I'd get angry. But where do you find a clear cylinder about 12-18" in diameter?
And then I was at the Habitat for Humanity Restore store. I found a light fixture... nay, a chandelier. 




Here it is, the lighting part already removed:


















_ _ _

It unfortunately dwarfs the 14" high terra cotta pipe that is to go in the center, so now I am struggling on how to complete this sucker. I do have a partial Way Forward.
I'll mention that my goal is to make a good show case for orchids and other tropicals. I have no immediate plans to put frogs in it... but I'd like to leave that option open for the future.

The glass bevels are wrapped in what I guess to be steel, and then soldered together. It's old, so I'm sure it is lead solder. My first step is to coat the interior metal with clear silicone to seal it up, so the only thing exposed to water is glass and silicone. Then I was going to put in a false bottom 1-2" high. I was going to place the terra cotta tube on a platform; I have a clay pot that will lift it up about 5-6 inches. By then the tube as a center piece will be closer to the middle. I'll put substrate in the bottom and plant it as well. I plan on hand misting through the door, and of course the tube gets filled with water.

The biggest puzzle is how to light it.
A fluorescent PAR bulb would fit through the top nicely, but the tube would leave a big shadow.
A 8" circaline would fit inside, and I could get about 30 watts from it, I think. But I don't want to stare straight at the bulb. I thought about ripping off the top section. I could either replace the clear bevels with translucent stained glass or make or use some other hood, but that seems like a lot of work.
What I need is a diffuse, high lumen, low heat, compact light source with it's own reflector that I can fit inside. 

I would have been so much easier just getting a 10 gallon vert. :sigh:


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

What's the top look like? Can we get a picture looking down into it, or is it just a hole?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I gotta say I see all sorts of potential but no real ideas on how to make it happen. That chandelier housing is just awesome, but it's going to be hard to work with I'd think. What does it look like from above?


----------



## dannyces (Apr 1, 2008)

i love that idea i was tring to do something just like that and when i couldnt find what i wanted i made it now i am have the same problem with lighting the sucker i even put in a diy micro mister  put now it jus sits in front of the window with some drift wood and and a home depot vine that just wont grow here is a pic[attachment=0:2mrzahvf]tankfront.jpg[/attachment:2mrzahvf]


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks. You can see that the bottom has a plate with some small holes. I thought of putting a bulkhead-type drain in through them, but then I'd have to put it up on feet and there would be bigger stability issues. Plus complexity increases. Instead I'll just silicone a patch over them.

The top is just a hole. I could easily cut a piece of glass to fit in. The hole is just over 7" from face to face. The wider part is about 14.5 inches across. The whole thing is about 28" high.


----------



## Carinya (Apr 26, 2008)

I am very new to this area, but considering the small-sized top, I am wondering if anyone has had success with LED lighting applications for vivaria. I know there have been a lot of advances in this area & from what I've seen with LED applications in marine aquariums, you can get some very high output in a small space with minimal heat. 

This one, for example, seems a bit expensive and one strip (the way it is sold) is too long, but I would think it wouldn't be a big trick to crack the case & re-configure it. 

http://www.ledtronics.com/ds/plantled/default.asp

Just a thought.

Regardless, I love the idea & the re-purposing of the fixture. Please keep us up to date.

C


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

So I finally finished this non-traditional viv.

The bottom I covered with a waterproof membrane and silicone to make about the bottom 5 inches of the viv water tight. The first time I applied it I was careful to be neat and just barely get the silicone on the glass. The fourth time I just made sure I wouldn't have to do it a fifth time.



Then a FB which was covered by some coco liner mat and substrate.



For lighting (which I'm still not 100% satisfied with, but it's good for now) I went with what was originally recommended. I just soldered on all the supports. You can also see about 3/4 of the glass top I placed inside.


The vase would have sat too low, so I put it on another vase. Here is a broken one that I worked with.



And here is the finished product in my office. I put some mylar covered panels in the top to be reflectors and shield the lights.



The moss has really taken off since the photos. The orchids are recovering from being seared by the halogen lights and putting out new growth. There is a lot of room on the bottom to plant, but I don't have the time right now.
It is frog livable, but right now I have no plans to put any frogs in it.


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, that is the coolest thing I have seen as far as "planting" goes!! I like the originality of the idea. Oh, and the plants look nice as well :wink: !


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

omg you have to fix these pictures man...i'm dying to see this. I seriously thought i was the only person on the planet who was gonna do this, and trying to explain the potential problems (ie: lead solder, lighting etc) is like beating your head against a wall...nobody understands!


----------

